
Surreal CMS is now free for personal, educational, and non-profit websites - claviska
https://www.surrealcms.com/blog/free-for-personal-educational-and-non-profit-use.html
======
bobblywobbles
Thank you for offering this, that's very nice of you!

~~~
claviska
Sure thing!

~~~
bobblywobbles
I happened to go through your past HN posts, and really enjoy your story and
the challenges you faced and how you overcame them. Your story really inspires
me to build great products that others will enjoy and use.

Your code editor is also very nice!!

